# AMH levels



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Hi, sadly I've just been turned down for egg sharing scheme at my clinic on the basis of my AMH level which is 7.7. I don't think this is a true reflection of my egg reserve, however, as I'm only 32, and conceived my DS on first attempt of clomid IUI. I'm waiting for the consultant to ring me next week to discuss this further but in the meantime, I was wondering if anyone had been accepted as an egg sharer with an AMH less than 15 (which is what the clinic want)? Also can they do another test like FSH levels, and would they accept this as proof of your egg reserve instead of AMH?


----------



## lizstrangeway (Jul 19, 2011)

Try calling the Lister. Ican't find the original post but I remember someone writing that they accept ES with an AMH from 5-10 after they have looked at other factors such as AFC, fertility history, FSH. I think the fact that you have proven fertility will be a big plus


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

What Liz said. I'm pretty sure the lister accept under 10 xx


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yep, what everyone else has said. Lister's preferred minimum level is 7, but they will consider 5-7 based on evidence of being a good responder from a previous IVF cycle etc. At 7.7 you should be fine with the Lister. Plus they are absolutely fab 

AMH is a better indicator of ovarian reserve than FSH. Antral follicle count is also useful.

FYI, an AMH of anything from 2.2 to 15 is considered 'low', so you will likely be on a high dosage of medication. 15-28 is considered 'satisfactory' and 28-48 is 'optimum'. 

Good luck.


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Thank you everyone for giving me hope   I live in Somerset so the Lister would be a long trek for me, but I suppose I have to offset that against the full cost of IVF at my local clinic, which is likely to be the only alternative. 


The consultant should be ringing me on Wednesday to discuss my options but if there's no room for negotiation, I may well give the Lister a call (particularly as their success rates look amazing!)


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Good luck, *carrie!*


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Thank you Dingle


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Hi, just wanted to update you all - my consultant rang tonight and it seems like a definite no from her. So the Lister here I come! Gong to get in touch with them tomorrow, feeling excited but also a bit scared


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Keep us posted. The Lister is fab. x


----------

